# Need Guidance Regarding Admission in BS Applied Biosciences in NUST?



## sakura.asahi (Aug 22, 2013)

A.O.A
I want to know that with 70% marks in NET,do I have any chances of getting admission in BS Applied Biosciences in NUST?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

With 70%, chances are very rare. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sakura.asahi (Aug 22, 2013)

oh.... thanks.
guess I need to start studying hard again!


----------



## ManoM96 (Jul 9, 2014)

I got 80% in NET....What chances do I have?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

ManoM96 said:


> I got 80% in NET....What chances do I have?


Bright chance for applied biosciences.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ManoM96 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol..not interested in MBBS/BDS....thank you very much...only applied for BS Applied Bio-sciences..=)


----------

